# VW Touareg V8 timing belt.



## marting16 (Feb 11, 2013)

My timing belt literally burnt off today and jamed my engine up. i was wondering if anyone knows what kind of damage i can be expecting and also how much it will cost.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Ouch! How many miles on the belt?

I think it's tough to say the extent of damage and cost without doing some exploratory surgery, which will cost a bit. However, some idea can probably be gleaned by installing a replacement belt and turning the engine by hand. 

If it seems bad, I would guess a replacement engine from a salvage yard, might be the best bet.

Good luck, trying to sort it all out.


----------



## marting16 (Feb 11, 2013)

The belt has about 14000 since it was changed and im thinking a new car would just be better and less stressful than finding and engine and replacing it.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

> marting16
> The belt has about 14000 since it was changed and im thinking a new car would just be better and less stressful than finding and engine and replacing it.


Wow only 14000 miles. i would suspect an idler pulley or something that the timing belt touches has frozen up. In that case the belt would essentially burn up.

I think I'd probably do the same and get something else. Not probably what you planned but enjoy the search. There are a lot of exciting vehicles out there.

Jim X


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

Jxander said:


> Wow only 14000 miles. i would suspect an idler pulley or something that the timing belt touches has frozen up. In that case the belt would essentially burn up.
> 
> I think I'd probably do the same and get something else. Not probably what you planned but enjoy the search. There are a lot of exciting vehicles out there.
> 
> Jim X


idler pulley? or Tensioner? Usually when the Timing belt is replaced you replace the Tensioner. Marting did Volkswagen replace your timing belt? or an independent shop? A 14,000 mile failure would almost be most likely caused by not replacing the correct parts that would need be replaced along with the Timing Belt.


----------



## marting16 (Feb 11, 2013)

The whole thing was done all the pullys, the water pump, and the sepentine belt were changed by a vw/audi expert who works on these cars all the time.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

marting16 said:


> The whole thing was done all the pullys, the water pump, and the sepentine belt were changed by a vw/audi expert who works on these cars all the time.


I can't imagine that a Conti - Timing Belt kit would result in a 14,000 mile failure...... However stranger things have happened. I would find out the root-cause of this failure and make the appropriate next steps.

Regarding your Independent shop/ expert, I personally would never have anyone do this type of Job unless they were specifically trained on a 4.2 V8. But that's just my opinion. Take pictures if you can.

Hope everything works out. :beer:


----------



## marting16 (Feb 11, 2013)

the guy that did it has worked in a VW dealer before and he is really good with audis and vws he even rebuilt a broken audi A8 4.2 and no uses it as his daily driver


----------



## rsen99 (Mar 9, 2013)

Before I replaced my belt, I searched this forum, clubtouareg and some audi forums and only found one instance where the belt failed. In this case, a bolt backed out and rubbed the belt. Belt failure makes me lose sleep. My guess is that there were a lot of parts touching that should not have touched...sorry for your loss.


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

i am sorry to hear that, it is indeed very, very often that such a failure occurs and usually it is due to an error the mechanic did...i know when doing the TB is good to change all the pulleys, tensioners and even the bolts and use loctite to make sure they won't come loose, at least this is how my mechanic does...anyway, if the belt snapped while you were driving the car the damage is huge and it wouldn't make sense to repair it, get a new engine and replace it, if it snapped when you started the car then the damage could be minimal and might worth to rebuild it! Check the belt as well, if it shows no signs of rubbing against other parts then it could simply be a bad belt and you could turn against the seller/manufacturer with some solid arguments and they should pay for the damages! This is why is good to use the OEM parts, at least you get a warranty even if you do not use the dealership to install it but a certified mechanic/shop !


----------

